# Paying for treatment in France?



## KeithChesterfield

In July my wife required emergency treatment for a broken finger while we were in France.

We were asked for our EHIC and her details were taken, she was seen, x-rays taken, they bandaged her finger and they gave us a prescription for extra bandages and pain killers.

We bought the prescription items next day, about €8 for three items, and she immediately visited our local Hospital on our return home.

Today we've received a bill from the French hospital for around €150 - could you give advice on what we do next.

Do we pay the bill and reclaim the money through our insurance company, put it in the hands of our Insurers or, perhaps, just bin it?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tonyt

If you were satisfied with the treatment you received then pay the bill.

If you have insurance that might cover the cost then claim on them.


----------



## GEMMY

I thought it was our NHS that should re-imburse you. Insurance is there when you couldn't claim elsewhere.

tony


----------



## aldra

Id check whether the NHS would pay it and also check with your insurers before you pay 

Give EHIC a ring they are often very helpful

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

When we were in Ireland a few weeks back Sandra unfortunately had a flare up with her Gall stones while she was waiting to have her Gall Bladder removed, (Now done) while we were in Dublin the day before we were due to sail home..
It was the very early hours of Sunday morning so I put on the Tom Tom packed up the van as best I could for a quick trip off the campsite to the nearest Hospital Tom Tom had found.

They admitted her gave her Morphine and she ended being in hospital for three days while they stabilised her to get her back home.

We received a bill through the post a few weeks later for the emergency treatment for £75.0 the cheque was sent by return..

You should do the same and be grateful you had the medical help you needed.

ray.


----------



## airstream

*???*

Hi, 
I had emergency treatment in Italy and Portugal no bill or payments requested from either 
Regards Ray


----------



## lifeson

I broke my leg in August and spent 7 nights in hospital
Have just received the bills from the two hospitals involved.
The first hospital - where I was taken immediately after the accident and I did not have my EHIC card to show , they have sent a bill for €91 which covers xrays, scans etc
The second hospital where I received surgey, intensive care treatment and six nights have sent a bill for....






€144   
I was expecting €0,000's at least.
I rang the EHIC claim line and they have sent a claim form.

I am more than happy to pay the bill but the problem I have is I dont know how to pay!
I cant send a UK sterling cheque and there doesnt appear to be a method of paying by credit card from the UK
Sent them an email but they just sent the Bank account number to pay.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Spend 2 nights in Hospital in France a few years ago.

On leaving Hospital I paid just over €300 and on returning home claimed it back on the EHIC card. Was not out of pocket by 1 cent.

Had a great service done and good treatment.


----------



## JeanLuc

Provided the treatment was all "standard" care you may be able to reclaim the cost from the NHS. We did this with regard to hospital treatment in Germany last year.
It's not easy to find the number for the department in Newcastle. I think this is the one ....
"For general enquiries about the EHIC, to replace a lost or stolen card, or to claim refunds, call the Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999".


----------



## jud

hi . i bet foreigners don't get a bill when they get back home .after getting treatment in hospital e.t.c over here or a speeding camera fine. and don't just it bin they will hound you for it .jud


----------



## Penquin

Contact EHIC people they will send you a claim form and will advise how to pay it, you can pay a bill in € from a UK bank account but will need to discuss it with your bank - you can transfer money via such a company as Smart currency who we use, they are very helpful and the rate is better than your bank will offer;

http://www.smartcurrencyexchange.com/

glad you were happy with the treatment, do not just ignore the bill though!

Dave


----------



## Rodley

Pay and then send the ills (keep a copy) to EHIC in the UK. 
If this happens again, take the forms the doctor/hospital/pharmacy gave you after seeing your EHIC card to the nearest CPAM office. - this speeds things up!


----------



## Spacerunner

So......do we really need health insurance when travelling within the EU?

From what I gather travel insurance actually buys you private health insurance rather the the host country's national health service treatment.

Apologies for wandering slightly off topic.


----------



## vicdicdoc

jud said:


> hi . i bet foreigners don't get a bill when they get back home .after getting treatment in hospital e.t.c over here or a speeding camera fine..jud


I bet exactly the same that WE'RE the ones who get shafted whereas anyone coming into this country gets it all free :twisted:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

I understood that we have reciprocal agreements with the EU countries. I have spent time in Waterford hospital in Southern Ireland and they were not interested in Insurance or E111 as it was then never cost a penny for a weeks stay in the ward and a weeks free parking for the wife on the car park. 

In August the wife was admitted to Darmstat Hospital in Germany, again four days during which time she has CT scan, Ultrasound scan, Heart Scan and various drugs. Also had four nights on the car park for 18 euro.
Her bill was 10 euro which is the normal consultation fee the doctor collects.

Certainly Germany has no national Health Scheme as we know it. All of their health care is private. In the old E11 days you needed to visit the offices of one of the insurers we used AOK but there are others.
Nowadays you just give the European Health Card over and that is the end of it.


----------



## teemyob

*St Tropez*

I had to take our Daughter to A&E in St. Tropez by Ambulance. It was around 11pm.

I was met by and booked my Daughter in by Cruella Deville.

The Doctor gave his diagnosis and some medication (3 Pills). He then asked for €150. I offered my card (needed to save my D'Argent for the taxi back). But he pointed to the PDQ saying it would not accept my card and suggested I call to his house in Cogolin to pay at some point.

The Taxi was called and a Mercedes S-Klasse Hybrid Limousine  turned up. Cost from St. Tropez Hospital to Grimaud, €50. I kind of thought that was reasonable as it was past midnight by then.

I rang the Doctor and asked him to send me an Invoice. I never received the invoice and he never got the €uros.

TM


----------



## raynipper

These reciprocal arrangements between the UK and other European countries has been made so complicated that not only the patient can't figure out the costs or how to pay/reclaim. But the medical staff just make the rules up as they go along.

I kept all my bills for a fish bone stuck in my throat years ago. Sent off the bills to Newcastle for €75.
Got an acknowlegent back saying I was going to be paid €50 but never saw the cash. Many calls and letters later still got no cash.
Just let em try billing me again and I will produce these old bills.

Ray.


----------



## christine1310

Hi

I needed treatment at the emergency department in Dax, France 18 months ago. They took my European Health Card details but told me it only covers part of the bill so we paid the rest, approx £37, by credit card before we left. We then claimed this back from our travel insurance. It was excellent treatment too.

Christine


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Many thanks for your helpful replies.

I've been in touch with the EHIC people and they've told me to ring the Works and Pensions Overseas Healthcare team to obtain forms that will sort things out.

Unfortunatelly they are shut until Monday but I will post developments as they proceed.

By the way, the treatment we received in France was not, according to our local Hospital, the best way to deal with my wife's finger and there is still the possibility that it may have to be amputated.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

By the way said:


> Sounds to me like your wife is due a substantial amount of damages for the poor medical treatment and medical incompetence she seems to have received. Far more than the bill they have sent you.
> 
> 'Cannot seem to master this editing of quotes, what did I do wrong?'


----------



## JockandRita

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Cannot seem to master this editing of quotes, what did I do wrong?'


If using the quite button, it should have come up like this.....



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> By the way, the treatment we received in France was not, according to our local Hospital, the best way to deal with my wife's finger and there is still the possibility that it may have to be amputated.


I think that maybe you have accidentally missed placing the text between the two quote codes.

Off topic, I know. Sorry.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## steco1958

Keith, have a loo here http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Foreigntravel/BeforeYouTravel/DG_4019496

Claim from your travel insurance.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I've just rung the Works and Pension Overseas Healthcare team and they advise me to pay the Hospital bill, get a receipt and then contact WPOH again to claim for the monies paid.


----------



## anteater

Hi all,

I'd just like to say in response to an earlier post asking if travel insurance is necessary when you have an EH1C - answer is yes, because if you are very ill, the insurance will repatriate you - very important if you can't drive the motorhome - they should bring this back for you as well.

When I was in Switzerland 11 years ago with my much-older ex who had chest pains and spent over 2 weeks in Interlaken Spital, we had a doctor travel back by air with us (he wasn't bad enough for an air ambulance but imagine if...) and because I cannot drive long distances myself, they drove the car home for us. Presume they would do the same with a motorhome - who would want to leave an expensive vehicle like that behind - enough to make you ill with worry!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Just an update of the monies we owed to the French Hospital and my claim for repayment with the NHS.

The bill from the French Hospital was €148 which we sent by IBAN. 

The Bank we use, Santander, charged us £25 for the privilege of using their IBAN service.
Since then I've found that other Banks charge considerably less and if you have to ever send money to Europe using IBAN then shop around for the best transfer rate – but don't use Santander!

A receipt was received from the Hospital confirming payment and on November 15th last year we sent away the Department for Work and Pensions claim forms and copies of the Hospital receipts to Overseas Healthcare Team, Tyneview Park, Newcastle upon Tyne , NE98 1BA.

DWP provided me with a reference number and in February this year I rang them (0191 21 81999) to enquire on the progress of our claim.

They were apparently ploughing through a backlog of claims and suggested I call back later in the year.

Patiently I waited expecting a letter of conformation of payment to drop through the letterbox – none did.

On Friday, almost six months after applying, I rang again.

Hooray!

“Payment was authorised on April 26th 2012” said a pleasant gentleman up in Newcastle.

And yes - £129 had been paid into our account as a refund of the money we paid to the French Hospital.

The repayment process is relatively easy but, from our experience, very slow.

Thanks for all your replies and helpful advice.


----------



## FirstJood

Last summer I required treatment in Saumur (France) hospital for a twisted knee which involved doctors exam pre- and post- X-ray and medication, painkillers.
I was also given a prescription for some medicinal alcohol to dress the knee and of course the bandages to do said dressing.
My EC111 card and passport were taken upon admission and returned upon discharge and the prescription was filled at a local chemist and re-imbursed in France at the local Health office.
I then received,at my home address, what I assumed was a bill, all in French. I then received a further bill, this time in the dreaded red typing, and wrote a letter by return giving them the details of what had happened in France and the fact that my EC111 card and passport had been retained by the hospital whilst I was being treated and asked them to write to me, in English, and tell me exactly what I was being asked to pay for.
I did not have a reply and have heard nothing since.


----------



## cheshiregordon

FirstJood said:


> Last summer I required treatment in Saumur (France) hospital for a twisted knee which involved doctors exam pre- and post- X-ray and medication, painkillers.
> I was also given a prescription for some medicinal alcohol to dress the knee and of course the bandages to do said dressing.
> My EC111 card and passport were taken upon admission and returned upon discharge and the prescription was filled at a local chemist and re-imbursed in France at the local Health office.
> I then received,at my home address, what I assumed was a bill, all in French. I then received a further bill, this time in the dreaded red typing, and wrote a letter by return giving them the details of what had happened in France and the fact that my EC111 card and passport had been retained by the hospital whilst I was being treated and asked them to write to me, in English, and tell me exactly what I was being asked to pay for.
> I did not have a reply and have heard nothing since.


did they insist you spoke french when explaining what you were suffering from? and before they would treat you?


----------



## trevd01

EHIC cards entitle UK citizens to the same treatment that citizens of the country you are being treated get.

So if in France, for example, you need a prescription, you will pay, with your EHIC entitlement the same as a French citizen would for the prescription.

In many European countries some parts of treatment are not free, so you have to pay, the same as a local would.

European citizens visiting the UK pay the same as UK citizens for treatment on the NHS, e.g. hospital treatment nothing, prescriptions in England £7.65. The UK governments (England, Scotland, Wales, NI) then reclaim costs from the European governments under reciprocal arrangements.

How long for the money to end up in the right place is another matter.


----------



## bellazz

before relying on the insurance claim, please make sure u know the terms and conditions of insurance and their reimbursement policy.


----------



## MrsW

trevd01 said:


> EHIC cards entitle UK citizens to the same treatment that citizens of the country you are being treated get.
> 
> So if in France, for example, you need a prescription, you will pay, with your EHIC entitlement the same as a French citizen would for the prescription.
> 
> In many European countries some parts of treatment are not free, so you have to pay, the same as a local would.
> 
> European citizens visiting the UK pay the same as UK citizens for treatment on the NHS, e.g. hospital treatment nothing, prescriptions in England £7.65. The UK governments (England, Scotland, Wales, NI) then reclaim costs from the European governments under reciprocal arrangements.
> 
> How long for the money to end up in the right place is another matter.


In France one expects to pay at least 30% of the bill for any treatment. That is why we have top-up insurance. I broke my big toe on Good Friday and my bills have been covered between the UK government (who pay my 70%) and my Mutuelle (top-up insurance) which paid all the rest. I had to pay up-front and claim it back, but eventually I'll get a card that means I won't pay anything up front.


----------



## harveystc

*health and fitness*

Hi, I was treated in a french hospital last year,great service got home to be told nothing wrong two days later emergency operation,but the nhs paid all the bills in france,so try not to use your insurance as it goes on record with them,and next quote will be higher,regards happy pre6. :lol:


----------



## Helgamobil

It depends on the level of charging in France. Standard treatment costs are (largely) reimbursed, but some medics charge more than the standard level and this is not reimbursed, only at the basic level. 

With the EHIC, you are treated the same as a resident of France, they only receive approximately 70% refund with their "carte vitale", and the rest they reclaim from their private medical insurance. You may have to do the same for the top-up costs.

Hope fully recovered?


----------

